# Forum is DEAD



## H2H1 (Oct 10, 2012)

HEY EVERYONE WHY ARE THERE NO QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS ON HERE??? I have been on here everyday this week checking in to see if anyone had a problem, or comment and so for no one has. I surely hope this does become the norn, if so this forum will dry up in my opinion. I do enjoy this forum and hate for it to go away, so please say a few words on camping, camper types or any problems you may be having.


----------



## LEN (Oct 10, 2012)

Ditto 

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Oct 10, 2012)

Well i worked on the awning arms today and got them working proper again.  Took everthing out from underneath and threw away stuff we didn't need.  Getting ready to head out again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2012)

well ,, IMO no one is camping and have everything in storage ,, i have already done 4 rvs for winterizing ,, and i have about 6 to do this weekend ,, guess here in TN most are done with camping ,, we got to cold too soon ,, and around here ,, most rvers don;t like camping in cold weather ,, they like spring ,, then go an hide all summer ,, them back out in the fall ,, after that all is done for them ,, well most of u know where i stand on this ,, and i am all for it ,, give me mid 80's to 90's and u will find me outside loving every min of it ,, and no awning out ,, but that is me ,, others will dissagree ,, but oh well ,, rednecks aorund here are for one thing ,, and that is getting out their camo stuff ,, and wearing it ,, but they have never gone hunting ,, nor do they own a rifle ,, I guess that might offend a few ,, but i don't care ,, it is the way i see it ,, but they might think the same of me ,, out with only shorts on when it's 90 plus ,, and they are sitting in the a/c ,, waiting for night to come so they can mow their lawns ,, yes that is the way it is in my small town ,, i luv summer ,, all the rednecks hide ,,


----------



## LEN (Oct 10, 2012)

Well as of right now mine is loaded and ready for a week by myself hunting and the wife working most of the time to support my hobbie. As good as it gets.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Oct 10, 2012)

My motorhome is all winterized and ready to park in the back yard.  About the only thing left is whether or not to pull out the batteries.  Should I plug in the convertor and let it maintain the batts over the winter or pull them out and store them in the semi-heated garage on a Battery Buddy?  Looking forward to getting the remodel done on the house so I can hit the road next Spring in the RV and/or motorcycle.  Gonna be a long, cold, dark Winter.


----------



## vanole (Oct 11, 2012)

Myself,

I've been changing fluids and filters for upcoming trip south.  Started my fall act in futility in gathering/herding all the "stuff" that I have to take with me too include daughters care package and inlaws, neices, nephews XMAS gifts etc.  Looking forward to casting off all lines before the Mrs has another brilliant idea for you retired service members in my case they are just like a GOBI or FOBI.

So far everything has checked out okay knock on wood.  Last year a week after I got to Miami I had my XFER switch go kaput and then my inverter.  Hopefully this year I do not contribute anywhere near that much to the south Florida economy.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 11, 2012)

Well for us our trip east was cancelled. Just can't seem to shake family when we want to get away.  Our 5th wheel had a water leak which is being repaired as we speak. The motorhome is just sitting in the barn calling use me use me! Perfect weather for camping and fishing. So hope to get out soon!


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 11, 2012)

BUTCH, I understand what you are saying, I have mine parked on the drive way right in front of thegarage door, so everytime we go  to get in the car we see it. And like your, it's not smiling, it to is ready to go.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Oct 11, 2012)

We have at least 3 more trips this year.  Of course my trip is a weekend....but better than sitting home!!  We will camp till Halloween, meeting up with Hollis and JR, and hopefully another in Nov.


----------



## erniee (Oct 14, 2012)

Getting ready to head out to a rally in Pine Mountain, Ga. Been putting off buying fuel till the prices go back up


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ernie when are you expected to be in Pine Mnt. camp ground? I live about 35 miles from there. I would come up and introduce myself . BTW I am the one who started this post, H2H1= Hollis


----------



## Steve H (Oct 16, 2012)

I am not as active here as I would like to be but just not as much going on at rvusa. I enjoy this forum also and hope it continues. We have weather for one more trip this season, the last week of October...after that the pink stuff gets used! Doesn't keep me off the forums though!

Best Wishes!


----------



## C Nash (Oct 17, 2012)

Steve dont use the pink stuff just come on south.


----------



## JordanAllen76 (Oct 17, 2012)

H2H1;81641 said:
			
		

> HEY EVERYONE WHY ARE THERE NO QUESTIONS OR COMMENTS ON HERE??? I have been on here everyday this week checking in to see if anyone had a problem, or comment and so for no one has. I surely hope this does become the norn, if so this forum will dry up in my opinion. I do enjoy this forum and hate for it to go away, so please say a few words on camping, camper types or any problems you may be having.



We were actually planning a trip from to Las Vegas from Boise and I really wanted to ask what anyones best advice on what and what not to do in Vegas.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 20, 2012)

C Nash;81710 said:
			
		

> Steve dont use the pink stuff just come on south.


One day AnaLyn and I will be able to do that! Looking forward to those days...been at the same job for 40 years now so we are getting close!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 20, 2012)

JordanAllen76;81711 said:
			
		

> We were actually planning a trip from to Las Vegas from Boise and I really wanted to ask what anyones best advice on what and what not to do in Vegas.



Don't lose your money Sorry, couldn't resist! We have not spent a lot of time in Vegas but if you haven't been yet we enjoyed "Old Las Vegas" down on Fremount.


----------



## Boyde31 (Oct 22, 2012)

For a lot of of, camping season is over. I still check in every little while, but not as much as I do during the summer. It might be slow again until next year.


----------



## RanCarr (Oct 23, 2012)

We've been restoring the old 1993 Class-C Ford Dutchmen we bought a little over a month ago. It's taking a lot of our time. And we went camping for a week earlier this month. We love fall camping. It's just too dang hot here to camp in the summer.  We still have the new North Trail and will again spend the winter in it down in FL.  I doubt we'll go camping again this fall. The end of Dec we leave for Ocala.


----------



## erniee (Oct 30, 2012)

We are back home in Texas. Sorry I didn't get on here during our visit to the Pine Mountain campground. They were having internet connection issues. We had a Bluebird rally there with 130+ coaches


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 30, 2012)

wow good rally, sorry that we could not connect, maybe next time.


----------



## akjimny (Oct 30, 2012)

Got our first "Real" snow today (as in snow that will be here until April).  Motorhome is parked in the back yard, looking all lonesome.  No more camping until break-up.  But i will be checking in on a daily basis and chipping in with my two cents worth whenever I see a post I can respond to.  You folks in the warm part of the country - keep on camping and posting.


----------



## erniee (Oct 30, 2012)

H2H1;81798 said:
			
		

> wow good rally, sorry that we could not connect, maybe next time.



we need to drill and drill now,we got it go get it

I agree- but can someone tell me why we are exporting the Alaska pipeline oil?


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 30, 2012)

ask obama, he is the one who is pushing wind , solar and others


----------



## C Nash (Oct 30, 2012)

Obama is not the reason we are exporting Alaska oil.  We export it to Japan and then buy it back because we dont have enough refinieries to produce.  Thats what I have been told.  Now Hollis dont jump me and say I have jumped on Obamas band wagon LOL.  You know my view on him.


----------



## elkhartjim (Oct 31, 2012)

The following is a direct quote from the U.S Energy Information Administration website:

Export of crude oil transported in the Trans-Alaska Pipeline System was banned until 1996. Between 1996 and 2004, a total of about 95.49 million barrels of crude oil, equal to 2.7% of Alaskan production during that period, was exported to foreign countries. As of March 2012, no Alaskan oil has been exported since 2004.

http://www.eia.gov/tools/faqs/faq.cfm?id=35&t=6


----------



## C Nash (Oct 31, 2012)

Thats good to hear Jim.  I know when we were up there in 04 it was said that it was exported.


----------



## *scooter* (Nov 20, 2012)

Well, it's been a month plus since anyone has posted here but.. what the heck.  The bad news, I haven't been post'n like in the past.  Lots to do and ran out of gas in the evening.  Well the good part is   RETIREMENT.  Just around the corner (1-1-13).  Hopefully that means more rv time  and post'n time.  Chat soon I hope.


----------



## dbarton291 (Nov 21, 2012)

Better yet, we need to get a straight answer from Mr. Obama as to why he killed the Keystone Pipeline.  The Canadians are now going to sell all that shale oil to the Chinese, who are glad to get it.  So much for several thousand jobs and another step toward energy independence from the middle east.


----------



## akjimny (Nov 21, 2012)

Scooter - Congratulations on the upcoming retirement.  Boss Lady found me another full-time job when I retired - taking her to doctor appointments.  But at least I can get out and go fish in the middle of the week now.

DB - We will never get a straight answer out of the Obama administration.  Two-plus years to "study it" and he still needs more time????


----------



## dbarton291 (Nov 21, 2012)

akjimny;82010 said:
			
		

> Scooter - Congratulations on the upcoming retirement.  Boss Lady found me another full-time job when I retired - taking her to doctor appointments.  But at least I can get out and go fish in the middle of the week now.
> 
> DB - We will never get a straight answer out of the Obama administration.  Two-plus years to "study it" and he still needs more time????



I think you're right.  Oh well we survived Jimmy Carter.  Thank God for term limits.
I'm just glad to be back in the USA for the holidays.


----------



## elkhartjim (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not sure the original poster was talking about the death of this forum or ....   It does appear with only one new post being added in the last three days that what was once an active rv forum has finally gasped it last breath.  

Maybe with some cardiac paddles and CPR it (the forum) will be revived and somehow survive.

Merry Christmas to all y'all.


----------



## akjimny (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks Jim and Merry Christmas to you too.  I know I'm haven't been checking the forum as often as I used to, what with everythng up here being locked down for the winter.  But I'm hoping things on the forum will pick up come springtime.  I know I always found help and useful advice here when I needed it.  Hopefully it doesn't fade away and die.


----------

